# Hymer 660



## Proff

happy to join you 

Our Hymer 660 1993 RHD bought with less than 37.000 miles January 2008 now at 50,000 miles as of yesterday. [more than previous owners did in 9 years :O]
Only spent one night on a paysite since our purchase all other times wildcamping or froggy Aires.
Love her to bits  whether Trailer on back with BMW in or Scooter on the rack still does 21 mpg.
Only mod we did was straight up to TBTurbos in Lancaster to have turbo fitted [50% increase in power ] sadly TBTurbos ceased trading in the September 2008
Turbo means we no longer dread any hill .. and MPG has remained the same [ unless we thrash her ]


----------



## eric

Brilliant... I just love Hymers. What a rare find...  RHD + Low, low miles. I believe the 660 is on the Merc chassis, isn't it? I have found that any (they're so confusing) starting with a 6 or 7 are usually great layouts. Do you have rear lounge?  I will get my own one day, but they're just so expensive


----------



## Proff

eric said:


> Brilliant... I just love Hymers. What a rare find...  RHD + Low, low miles. I believe the 660 is on the Merc chassis, isn't it? I have found that any (they're so confusing) starting with a 6 or 7 are usually great layouts. Do you have rear lounge?  I will get my own one day, but they're just so expensive



I was looking for a LHD 660 or 700 and had almost confirmed one in Wuppertal @€15.500 when this one came up in Torquay only 40 miles from us   @ £16.000 plus the £2300 we paid to have Hymie Turboed [well worth it ] We would have had the German one Turboed as well being as the Merc 5cyl 2.9 liter engine is a bit short of grunt unturboed..
The S models >>>
550/560/660/670/700/750 all have one piece roofs and Merc Chassis.
We DO have a rear lounge  as well as L shaped front. Manual g/box
Solar panels, towbar, slideout motorbike rack, Gas Tank and ABS....
My dream M/H is the Hymer 750 tag axle Merc.. rear wheel drive with 2 wheel tag behind 4 wheel drive axle.






Find me one of those and I MIGHT consider letting Hymie go 

Hymie going "off" road  Nov 2008


----------



## Deleted member 5759

There is some good news, the foreman of Turbos has started up his own business and is carrying on with the same good service and knowledge.

Peter


----------



## Turnington

Hi Proff, I,ve  owned my  1984 hymer  mercedes750s  for 3 years I thought you might be interested, I have done a lot of improvements, ie,  macerator on the 100 litre black tank , status 530, 3 extra water tanks totalling 300 litres , one is for drinking water with separate tap , lots of 240volt sockets with dedicated victron inverter, new radio and subwoofer, outside lighting spots ,cb radio, extra top box,30 meter  built in retractable hose reel  , extra front fogs  and rear  brake lights lights 2  battery banks totalling 430 amps with dedicated chargers , refloored/carpeted, lots of interior refurb, and loads more. The suspension is  much better than twin axels like my brothers 694 I know ive  rode in both ,big leaf springs damped by springs on the tag wheels, the rear wheel twin wheels provide loads of traction , i can pull my car on a aframe  on a grass field  with other front wheel drive mhs  not able to move at all! The  purpose built generator locker is brilliant for my honda 2.0 , something my brother wishs he had on his  1990 hymer 694

 steve


----------



## tim m154

*hymer 660*

does anyone have a phone no for turbo conversions on the 2.9 ltr merc


----------



## Proff

CMAUTOS ask for Mark  I'll edit with the number as soon as I find it 


Phone number is 01524 843721... Tell him Proff sent you....Hymer 660 with Beemer bikes
He did mine when he was at TB Turbos


----------



## yozz

The early 90s Hymers always look really solid, especially the Mercs. 

Must cost you a fortune in juice though.


----------



## Proff

yozz said:


> The early 90s Hymers always look really solid, especially the Mercs.
> 
> Must cost you a fortune in juice though.



Keeping to 90 kmh I'll get 24 mpg thats why I'm fitting a cruise control this week....
95/100kmh = 21 mpg
If I go over 105 kmh [ I know I shouldn't whilst towing ] it drops to below 20mpg..
Biggest problem is tank range  only 12 gallons [60 liters] meaning 320 kms [ 200 miles ] and I'm looking for a filling station...  I'm in negotiations for a 100 liter tank.......
BUT the Quality and comfort make the old girl worth it


----------



## Hazy-thoughts

Lovely looking Van Proff, I love the stylee of the older Hymers.
I have a Hymer S700, 1996 so the new shape, Absolutely love it. I continue to be amazed at fuel consumption with her though. If driven steadily at 80-90 kph she will comfortably return 30+ mpg. 
First noticed this driving the van back from Germany, I filled the 80ltr tank up North of Hamburg and topped up outside Calais with over a 1/4 tank left, I only filled up there as it was cheaper than back in UK, I would easily have had enough to drive me all the way back to East Sussex a journey of almost 600 miles.
I have returned from a trip to visit my son just yesterday, a round trip of over 320 miles, completed with a top up of £50 @£106.9 per litre. Still Had plenty left in tank upon arrival back at base camp.

Amazes me as I never believed I would get anything like as much per gallon. 

Obviously I havent complained


----------

